# photojournal of the vagabonds



## thapoet (Aug 3, 2013)

I just added a secondary blog to my tumblr account. The cool thing about secondary blogs is that multiple people can post to the blog. The theme of this blog is the title. A photo journal of the vagabonds. If you are a traveler, and if you like to take pics of your travels and adventures, and if you want to show the word why this lifestyle makes you happy, them pm me your email address and I will add you to the poster list. You will recieve an email from tumblr with a link to follow. Technically this blog is up and running, but i will not post on it till i hit the road again in a few days. Lets adventure together. Good times and bad. Invite your friends to follow the blog. Unlike primary tumblr blogs, we cannot follow other blogs on this account, its made so others will follow us. 
Happy travels and intense adventures...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 4, 2013)

what's the url?


----------



## thapoet (Aug 4, 2013)

www.pjotv.tumblr.com

Havent added anything yet. New journey begins tuesday, but anyone already on a journey that wants to post to it just follow instructions above. The link tumblr email ya has all the info...


----------

